# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Bilderberg 2016 Official Thread

## Moo

The location of Bilderberg 2016 has been announced as being in Dresden, Germany at Hotel Taschenbergpalais Kempinski.




Bilderberg-Konferenz: Tagungsort bekannt geworden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

----------


## Montana

The powers that be will meet again.Nice the location has been exposed .LOL Not in Belgium is it ?


> The location of Bilderberg 2016 has been announced as being in Dresden, Germany at Hotel Taschenbergpalais Kempinski.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilderberg-Konferenz: Tagungsort bekannt geworden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

----------


## Moo

> The powers that be will meet again.Nice the location has been exposed .LOL Not in Belgium is it ?


I bet they will be discussing their plans for their continued co-ordinated invasion of Europe by their Islamic proxies.

----------


## Moo

Elitentreffen in Dresden: Merkel zur Bilderberg-Konferenz eingeladen

----------


## michaelr

> I bet they will be discussing their plans for their continued co-ordinated invasion of Europe by their Islamic proxies.


They'll be talking about Plan B for America, and how to promote the borderless world Kerry was bragging about, and how to repay Obama for his ''slip'' about the end of the republic, and of course the start of WWIII. 

But, you know, they're just friends meeting for lunch and a vacation.

----------

Montana (05-12-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

All these terrorist bastards in the world and none of them ever show up for these meetings. I wonder why?

----------

Montana (05-12-2016),nonsqtr (05-12-2016)

----------


## Jim Rockford

Dresden is the perfect place to discuss population reduction.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Is Trump going?

----------


## Moo

> Is Trump going?


Obviously not :Geez:

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Obviously not


He needs to send a spy.

----------


## Moo

> He needs to send a spy.


Hard to when the hotel they use is shut down and the hotel staff sworn to secrecy.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> He needs to send a spy.


Colin Powell , Condoleeza Rice, George HW Bush, Bill Clinton, Chuck Hagel, John Kerry, David Petraeus, David Rockefeller, Ben Bernake, Paul Volcker, Jeff Bezos, Bill Gates, Chris Hughes, Eric Schmidt, Richard Pipes,Willim F Buckley jr., Charlie Rose, George Stephanopoulos or Rick Perry to name but a few.
List of Bilderberg participants - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------

DeadEye (05-11-2016),Moo (05-11-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

> Colin Powell , Condoleeza Rice, George HW Bush, Bill Clinton, Chuck Hagel, John Kerry, David Petraeus, David Rockefeller, Ben Bernake, Paul Volcker, Jeff Bezos, Bill Gates, Chris Hughes, Eric Schmidt, Richard Pipes,Willim F Buckley jr., Charlie Rose, George Stephanopoulos or Rick Perry to name but a few.
> List of Bilderberg participants - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


How many of those are members of the Council on Foreign Relations?

----------


## Jim Rockford

> How many of those are members of the Council on Foreign Relations?


 Colin Powell and Bill Gates.

----------


## nonsqtr

Hillary Clinton?

----------


## Moo

Full list includes Lindsey Graham

*FULL PARTICIPANT LIST*CHAIRMAN
Castries, Henri de (FRA), Chairman and CEO, AXA GroupAboutaleb, Ahmed (NLD), Mayor, City of RotterdamAchleitner, Paul M. (DEU), Chairman of the Supervisory Board, Deutsche Bank AG
Agius, Marcus (GBR), Chairman, PA Consulting Group
Ahrenkiel, Thomas (DNK), Permanent Secretary, Ministry of Defence
Albuquerque, Maria Luís (PRT), Former Minister of Finance; MP, Social Democratic Party
Alierta, César (ESP), Executive Chairman and CEO, Telefónica
Altman, Roger C. (USA), Executive Chairman, Evercore
Altman, Sam (USA), President, Y Combinator
Andersson, Magdalena (SWE), Minister of Finance
Applebaum, Anne (USA), Columnist Washington Post; Director of the Transitions Forum, Legatum Institute
Apunen, Matti (FIN), Director, Finnish Business and Policy Forum EVA
Aydin-Düzgit, Senem (TUR), Associate Professor and Jean Monnet Chair, Istanbul Bilgi University
Barbizet, Patricia (FRA), CEO, Artemis
Barroso, José M. Durão (PRT), Former President of the European Commission
Baverez, Nicolas (FRA), Partner, Gibson, Dunn & Crutcher
Bengio, Yoshua (CAN), Professor in Computer Science and Operations Research, University of Montreal
Benko, René (AUT), Founder and Chairman of the Advisory Board, SIGNA Holding GmbH
Bernabè, Franco (ITA), Chairman, CartaSi S.p.A.
Beurden, Ben van (NLD), CEO, Royal Dutch Shell plc
Blanchard, Olivier (FRA), Fred Bergsten Senior Fellow, Peterson Institute
Botín, Ana P. (ESP), Executive Chairman, Banco Santander
Brandtzæg, Svein Richard (NOR), President and CEO, Norsk Hydro ASA
Breedlove, Philip M. (INT), Former Supreme Allied Commander Europe
Brende, Børge (NOR), Minister of Foreign Affairs
Burns, William J. (USA), President, Carnegie Endowment for International Peace
Cebrián, Juan Luis (ESP), Executive Chairman, PRISA and El País
Charpentier, Emmanuelle (FRA), Director, Max Planck Institute for Infection Biology
Coeuré, Benoît (INT), Member of the Executive Board, European Central Bank
Costamagna, Claudio (ITA), Chairman, Cassa Depositi e Prestiti S.p.A.
Cote, David M. (USA), Chairman and CEO, Honeywell
Cryan, John (DEU), CEO, Deutsche Bank AG
Dassù, Marta (ITA), Senior Director, European Affairs, Aspen Institute
Dijksma, Sharon A.M. (NLD), Minister for the Environment
Döpfner, Mathias (DEU), CEO, Axel Springer SE
Dudley, Robert (GBR), Group Chief Executive, BP plc
Dyvig, Christian (DNK), Chairman, Kompan
Ebeling, Thomas (DEU), CEO, ProSiebenSat.1
Elkann, John (ITA), Chairman and CEO, EXOR; Chairman, Fiat Chrysler Automobiles
Enders, Thomas (DEU), CEO, Airbus Group
Engel, Richard (USA), Chief Foreign Correspondent, NBC News
Fabius, Laurent (FRA), President, Constitutional Council
Federspiel, Ulrik (DNK), Group Executive, Haldor Topsøe A/S
Ferguson, Jr., Roger W. (USA), President and CEO, TIAA
Ferguson, Niall (USA), Professor of History, Harvard University
Flint, Douglas J. (GBR), Group Chairman, HSBC Holdings plc
Garicano, Luis (ESP), Professor of Economics, LSE; Senior Advisor to Ciudadanos
Georgieva, Kristalina (INT), Vice President, European Commission
Gernelle, Etienne (FRA), Editorial Director, Le Point
Gomes da Silva, Carlos (PRT), Vice Chairman and CEO, Galp Energia
Goodman, Helen (GBR), MP, Labour Party
Goulard, Sylvie (INT), Member of the European Parliament
Graham, Lindsey (USA), Senator
Grillo, Ulrich (DEU), Chairman, Grillo-Werke AG; President, Bundesverband der Deutschen Industrie
Gruber, Lilli (ITA), Editor-in-Chief and Anchor “Otto e mezzo”, La7 TV
Hadfield, Chris (CAN), Colonel, Astronaut
Halberstadt, Victor (NLD), Professor of Economics, Leiden University
Harding, Dido (GBR), CEO, TalkTalk Telecom Group plc
Hassabis, Demis (GBR), Co-Founder and CEO, DeepMind
Hobson, Mellody (USA), President, Ariel Investment, LLC
Hoffman, Reid (USA), Co-Founder and Executive Chairman, LinkedIn
Höttges, Timotheus (DEU), CEO, Deutsche Telekom AG
Jacobs, Kenneth M. (USA), Chairman and CEO, Lazard
Jäkel, Julia (DEU), CEO, Gruner + Jahr
Johnson, James A. (USA), Chairman, Johnson Capital Partners
Jonsson, Conni (SWE), Founder and Chairman, EQT
Jordan, Jr., Vernon E. (USA), Senior Managing Director, Lazard Frères & Co. LLC
Kaeser, Joe (DEU), President and CEO, Siemens AG
Karp, Alex (USA), CEO, Palantir Technologies
Kengeter, Carsten (DEU), CEO, Deutsche Börse AG
Kerr, John (GBR), Deputy Chairman, Scottish Power
Kherbache, Yasmine (BEL), MP, Flemish Parliament
Kissinger, Henry A. (USA), Chairman, Kissinger Associates, Inc.
Kleinfeld, Klaus (USA), Chairman and CEO, Alcoa
Kravis, Henry R. (USA), Co-Chairman and Co-CEO, Kohlberg Kravis Roberts & Co.
Kravis, Marie-Josée (USA), Senior Fellow, Hudson Institute
Kudelski, André (CHE), Chairman and CEO, Kudelski Group
Lagarde, Christine (INT), Managing Director, International Monetary Fund
Levin, Richard (USA), CEO, Coursera
Leyen, Ursula von der (DEU), Minister of Defence
Leysen, Thomas (BEL), Chairman, KBC Group
Logothetis, George (GRC), Chairman and CEO, Libra Group
Maizière, Thomas de (DEU), Minister of the Interior, Federal Ministry of the Interior
Makan, Divesh (USA), CEO, ICONIQ Capital
Malcomson, Scott (USA), Author; President, Monere Ltd.
Markwalder, Christa (CHE), President of the National Council and the Federal Assembly
McArdle, Megan (USA), Columnist, Bloomberg View
Michel, Charles (BEL), Prime Minister
Micklethwait, John (USA), Editor-in-Chief, Bloomberg LP
Minton Beddoes, Zanny (GBR), Editor-in-Chief, The Economist
Mitsotakis, Kyriakos (GRC), President, New Democracy Party
Morneau, Bill (CAN), Minister of Finance
Mundie, Craig J. (USA), Principal, Mundie & Associates
Murray, Charles A. (USA), W.H. Brady Scholar, American Enterprise Institute
Netherlands, H.M. the King of the (NLD)
Noonan, Michael (IRL), Minister for Finance
Noonan, Peggy (USA), Author, Columnist, The Wall Street Journal
O’Leary, Michael (IRL), CEO, Ryanair Plc
Ollongren, Kajsa (NLD), Deputy Mayor of Amsterdam
Özel, Soli (TUR), Professor, Kadir Has University
Papalexopoulos, Dimitri (GRC), CEO, Titan Cement Co.
Petraeus, David H. (USA), Chairman, KKR Global Institute
Philippe, Edouard (FRA), Mayor of Le Havre
Pind, Søren (DNK), Minister of Justice
Ratti, Carlo (ITA), Director, MIT Senseable City Lab
Reisman, Heather M. (CAN), Chair and CEO, Indigo Books & Music Inc.
Rubin, Robert E. (USA), Co-Chair, Council on Foreign Relations
Rutte, Mark (NLD), Prime Minister
Sawers, John (GBR), Chairman and Partner, Macro Advisory Partners
Schäuble, Wolfgang (DEU), Minister of Finance
Schieder, Andreas (AUT), Chairman, Social Democratic Group
Schmidt, Eric E. (USA), Executive Chairman, Alphabet Inc.
Scholten, Rudolf (AUT), CEO, Oesterreichische Kontrollbank AG
Schwab, Klaus (INT), Executive Chairman, World Economic Forum
Sikorski, Radoslaw (POL), Senior Fellow, Harvard University; Former Minister of Foreign Affairs
Simsek, Mehmet (TUR), Deputy Prime Minister
Sinn, Hans-Werner (DEU), Professor for Economics and Public Finance, Ludwig Maximilian University of Munich
Skogen Lund, Kristin (NOR), Director General, The Confederation of Norwegian Enterprise
Standing, Guy (GBR), Co-President, BIEN; Research Professor, University of London
Thiel, Peter A. (USA), President, Thiel Capital
Tillich, Stanislaw (DEU), Minister-President of Saxony
Vetterli, Martin (CHE), President, NSF
Wahlroos, Björn (FIN), Chairman, Sampo Group, Nordea Bank, UPM-Kymmene Corporation
Wallenberg, Jacob (SWE), Chairman, Investor AB
Weder di Mauro, Beatrice (CHE), Professor of Economics, University of Mainz
Wolf, Martin H. (GBR), Chief Economics Commentator, Financial Times

----------


## SharetheHedge

If it is the multi-billionaire elite globalists who are behind the muslim invasion in an attempt to overthrow the West culturally and politically, how do they intend to control the "anti-everything but Islam" hordes when that is accomplished? Will they occupy a Fortress of Solitude in Antarctica and run things from there? And who will run things for them? How does this particular conspiracy theory work?

----------


## KSigMason

I'm greasing up the orgy tub!

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> The powers that be will meet again.Nice the location has been exposed .LOL Not in Belgium is it ?



 It is highly classified. Shhhhh - Don't tell anyone.

Bilderberg Meetings | The official website



   : Joe

----------


## Moo

> I'm greasing up the orgy tub!


This year they are having a foam party. I am not joking.

----------


## Moo

Police confiscate cardboard signs off of protesters.

----------


## Moo

The unofficial guest list:



EU official Barroso:



War criminal Henry Kissinger:


Clinton civil rights shill Vernon Jordan

----------

